# Deinstallation von BLASC



## Oxean (9. August 2006)

hallo zusammen,

also irgendwie bin ich zu schusselig, BLASC zu deinstallieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . ich hab auf meinem system krampfhaft versucht, eine uninstall datei zu finden, leider ohne erfolg. zudem hab ich unter der systemsteuerung (windows xp) und unter software nachgeschaut, um es so zu entfernen, es ist dort aber nicht eingetragen.

könnt ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen? hab auf BLASC seite nix gefunden und hier im forum auch net.

vorab danke!   :tongue: 

grüsse
oxean


----------



## Roran (9. August 2006)

Zur not im WoW Verzeichniss rein schauen,
und von Hand löschen.

Ein mal in " WoW "
und in " WoW\Interface\AddOns  "

Blasc ist 2 mal im WOW Verzeichniss zu finden


----------



## Japedogg (10. August 2006)

Oxean schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> also irgendwie bin ich zu schusselig, BLASC zu deinstallieren
> 
> ...



Hi Oxean,

habe mich damit damit auch schon schwer getan. Bin ja froh das es nicht nur mir so geht  :wink: Ich habe es schließlich folgendermaßen gemacht und hatte Erfolg damit:

*1.* Komplettes *"BLASC"*-Verzeichnis löschen + Desktop-Verknüpfungen und Startmenü-Einträge (per Hand)
  (Das *"BLASC"*-Verzeichnis befindet sich standardmäßig im ...\World of Warcraft\ Verzeichnis)
*2.* Kompletten Ordner *"BlascProfiler"* aus dem Addon-Verzeichnis löschen (per Hand)
*3.* *"BLASCProfiler.lua"* aus dem ...\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\ Verzeichnis löschen (per Hand)
--
*4. *neusten BLASC-Client installieren
*5. *WoW starten, bissel zocken, beenden und mal gucken was der Client sagt.


Gruß Jape


----------



## B3N (11. August 2006)

Wir werden eine Möglichkeit nachrüsten um die Installation welche über den neuen Installer gemacht wurde auch wieder zu deinstallieren, Regnor ist einschließlich dem Wochenende nicht da, anschließend sollten wir das schnell geregelt bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da BLASC keinerlei Einträge in der Registry oder sonstigem vornimmt, kann man dieses wie oben schon beschrieben, problemlos auch von Hand löschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## palang (16. August 2006)

ich habe es auch gelöscht, da es bei mir nicht funktioniert hat. und weder im forum, noch auf der webseite gibt es irgendeine anleitung. das FAQ ist auch ein witz und hilft einem nicht weiter.

also runter damit.

MFG


----------



## Regnor (16. August 2006)

palang schrieb:


> ich habe es auch gelöscht, da es bei mir nicht funktioniert hat. und weder im forum, noch auf der webseite gibt es irgendeine anleitung. das FAQ ist auch ein witz und hilft einem nicht weiter.
> 
> also runter damit.
> 
> MFG



Hallo Palang,
eventuell könntest du ja einfach sagen WAS bei dir nicht funktioniert hat, denn hier im Forum und auch im IRC sind genug User und auch wir Entwickler die bei Problemen gerne helfen. Bei Fehlern im Programm versuchen wir diese dann natürlich sofort zu beheben.

Gruß Regnor


----------

